# Do I have to buy a mac monitor?



## technostatic (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi. If I buy a Mac, do I need to buy a mac monitor, or will any monitor work? I could buy two monitors for the price of the cheapest mac screen.


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

No - you do not have to. There are other monitors that will work with the Mac.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

depends on the mac what you have to do. but if its a new mac, then you can get any monitor with dvi or vga to usse with the mac. but if the monitor is a vga, you may need to also get a dvi to vga adapter to use it, as i believe that all macs only have dvi connectors on them now. if you like, let us know which mac and which monitor you are thinking of getting, and we can tell you if it will work.


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

I think if you buy a new Mac, the adapters comes with the machine (at least on the MiniMacs).


----------

